# GCPBA Sends Adaptive Management Paper to GCNP



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association (GCPBA) has compiled a list of recommendations and discussion items regarding the 2006 Colorado River Management Plan, and forwarded it to the Park for consideration. These items will form the basis for a meeting that the GCPBA Board will have with Park officials in early October.

Specific information on this submission can be found at http://gcpba.org/

This project includes feedback solicited several months ago from GCPBA members and other segments of the GC boating community, as well as information that GCPBA has gathered over the course of the river plan's operation. 

Folks can provide further input to the Board at [email protected] 

FWIW.

Rich Phillips
Secretary, GCPBA


----------



## marley (Dec 19, 2013)

I read the reccomendations GCPBA will be making to the park service. Don't agree with the increase in trip sizes. 16 people per trip seems like enough for any trip. More importantly, their reccomendations provide no relief to private boaters who boat in the summers. The current allocation is greater than 5 to 1 in favor of commerical passengers in the summer. Any one have any ideas why private boaters see this as a good thing?


----------



## GCHiker4887 (Feb 10, 2014)

*User Days*

I believe the guides that work for the outfitters should count against the user day allocations given to the commercial outfitters. If I bring 5 boats on my private trip, the boatmen count against the total allowed under the permit (either 8 or 16), yet the commercials get a pass on their guides. I'm not anti-guide, but allocation must be fair and it must be equal. As of right now it is not. Help stand up and make the allocation even. Stop supporting a system that rewards the wealthy, and punishes the private boater because 'they don't send as much revenue' NPS' way.


----------



## GCHiker4887 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Wilderness*

Oh, and stop supporting the commercial motor trips. Advocate for full wilderness designation in the River corridor. Sunset the motors.


----------

